

Xbox Modding Lawsuit Dismissed - surlyadopter
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/12/crippen-dismissed/

======
boredguy8
In part because losing the case would be worse for the future. Ars Technica
had a good writeup on the judge's frustrations. [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2010/12/judge-in-xbo...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2010/12/judge-in-xbox-modding-trial-berates-prosecution-halts-
trial.ars)

------
earl
Standard police / prosecutor procedure: a witness up and "remembers" a damning
detail immediately before trial. This isn't disclosed to the defense. The fact
that the prosecutor felt comfortable acting this way even after the previous
shitshow he put on is simply amazing, and I think goes to how far they're
willing to break the law.

